# Facial anyone ?



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Pucker up !!!!!!!


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes !!!:beer:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Kind of reminds me of my Ex, she always had her mouth open except hers was bigger and teeth like a Great White. :--|


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Shooter,sounds like the kind of ex that'll snatch your wallet outta your back pocket w/o ya feelin' anything at all :redface: ....the R


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

looks like my wife in morning-


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Dam*

I had to do a double take. Thought some body was in the Dogg Pound snappin pics of Boss Dogg.........


----------

